# Carl F. Henry--Karl Barth dialogue



## RamistThomist

At a luncheon of 200 Christian leaders held to honor theologian Karl Barth, Henry rose and identified himself as "editor of 'Christianity Today'" before asking Barth about his views on the historical fact of Jesus' resurrection. Barth retorted, "Did you say Christianity Today or Christianity Yesterday?" As the audience howled with laughter, Henry countered, "Yesterday, today, and forever."


----------



## VictorBravo

Gordon Clark, in one of his lectures, told a story about when Van Til met Barth for the first time. Barth said something to the effect that he did not expect to see Van Til in heaven.

Clark said that Van Til was much too gracious to reply in kind, but Clark strongly implied that that Van Til probably agreed with Barth: but for exactly the opposite reason.


----------



## weinhold

victorbravo said:


> Gordon Clark, in one of his lectures, told a story about when Van Til met Barth for the first time. Barth said something to the effect that he did not expect to see Van Til in heaven.
> 
> Clark said that Van Til was much too gracious to reply in kind, but Clark strongly implied that that Van Til probably agreed with Barth: but for exactly the opposite reason.



Here's the story as it was told to me:

By its very title Van Til's book, Christianity and Barthianism, suggests that Barth's theology was somehow unChristian. Regardless of one's opinion on Barth, I find the following informative. When asked about Van Til's book, Barth himself said, "I do not see my face in his volume," essentially chiding Van Til for misinterpreting his work. When the two met in America years later, Van Til introduced himself to Barth, to which Barth responded, "Oh. I read what you wrote about me, and I forgive you."


----------



## bookslover

Karl Barth (1886-1968)
Carl Ferdinand Howard Henry (1913-2003)

Henry even lived longer than Barth, by 8 years. That'll show those neo-orthodox dudes who's orthodox!


----------



## VictorBravo

weinhold said:


> Here's the story as it was told to me:
> 
> By its very title Van Til's book, Christianity and Barthianism, suggests that Barth's theology was somehow unChristian. Regardless of one's opinion on Barth, I find the following informative. When asked about Van Til's book, Barth himself said, "I do not see my face in his volume," essentially chiding Van Til for misinterpreting his work. When the two met in America years later, Van Til introduced himself to Barth, to which Barth responded, "Oh. I read what you wrote about me, and I forgive you."



I like that version better, but maybe there was an addendum.

I will point out that in Clark's later years he seemed to think charitably of Van Til, but never of Barth.


----------



## RamistThomist

Barth called Van Til the man-eater.


----------

